# Silly Murphy



## Dix (Jul 14, 2009)

What? Who, me?












Give Murph a thought tomorrow guys. He going for "brain surgery"  ;-)


----------



## fossil (Jul 14, 2009)

cycloptic pendulum said:
			
		

> whats wrong with him?



He's intact, methinx.  Duh!  (I think this surgery has more to do with the vicinity of his little head than his big head)


----------



## Dix (Jul 14, 2009)

Ding, ding, ding... we have a winner 

He's going to be hurting tomorrow night. One of them hasn't dropped.


----------



## Dix (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeppers, Pook, yeppers.


----------



## Dix (Jul 14, 2009)

Pook, sometimes when I read your posts, I feel like I should be wearing an old T-Shirt I had back in the 70's.

It said "Dazed & Confused", in all kind of squiggly, silvery, & gold glittery stuff.

And it's 35 + years later.


----------



## fossil (Jul 15, 2009)

Eileen, how's this for the new Murphy's Law:

"If you can't eat it or play with it, just pee on it and walk away."

He'll be feeling better and back full of puppy life in just a few days.  Good on ya for being a responsible pet owner.  How many breeds are in that cutie, anyway?  Looks like maybe some Basengi & who knows what.  Beautiful short hair & markings.  Cute pup, all around.

Rick


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 15, 2009)

Too cute.  I much prefer the company of dogs to that of people


----------



## Dix (Jul 15, 2009)

fossil said:
			
		

> Eileen, how's this for the new Murphy's Law:
> 
> "If you can't eat it or play with it, just pee on it and walk away."
> 
> ...



Thank you, Kind Sir 

Expanding Murphys law is probably a good thing.

He's a Smooth Haired Fox Terrier.

AKA pending Hytymes Murphys Romance. Came from your neck of the woods, in Eagle Creek.

Murph had an undropped one. They liked him so much, he's spending the night  :blank:  But he'll be fine.


----------



## Dix (Jul 15, 2009)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Too cute.  I much prefer the company of dogs to that of people



TY, AP.

I think you would like the Murph. I love him to pieces. I miss him tonight.

But I got alot of yard work done.


----------



## Dix (Jul 15, 2009)

He's home, we got back at 4 PM.

He's on Rimadyl

Poor guy






Me thinks I'll be sleeping on the floor tonight  :smirk:


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Jul 16, 2009)

Glad to see that the "brain" surgery went well. Puppy should be recovered in no time....glad you got your yardwork done


----------



## Cutter (Jul 16, 2009)

Eileen,Sharp looking dog. I love the intensity in his eyes. I had a Wire hair for many years. Miss him dearly. It took him almost three years to learn how to walk. Up till then all he did was run and bounce like a spring.. I enjoyed the rest after he came home from his brain surgery.


----------



## Dix (Jul 16, 2009)

Cutter said:
			
		

> Eileen,Sharp looking dog. I love the intensity in his eyes. I had a Wire hair for many years. Miss him dearly. It took him almost three years to learn how to walk. Up till then all he did was run and bounce like a spring.. I enjoyed the rest after he came home from his brain surgery.



He's alot of fun, that's for sure. I understand that the smooths & the wires are alot alike. Not quite sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing, yet  I've always had big dogs, shepards, labs, and such, so this is quite the change. Feisty little things that don't know that they weigh all of 22 pounds  ;-) 

He's still moving alittle slow, but he's feeling much better. He was thrilled to see his Dixette last night, she spent about 1/2 an hour with him and he crawled into her lap and slept.

And you are right, he doesn't usually just walk, there is always a purpose in his stride


----------



## WES999 (Jul 19, 2009)

Very cute dog, hope he is feeling better.
Maybe  he would like some of these http://www.neuticles.com/index1.html
Said to be good for self esteem.  

My dog just had a torn ACL repaired last week, she still has a "lamp shade" on her head.
She seem to be recovering well so far.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 19, 2009)

OK. I can die peacefully now. I have truly seen it all.  :roll:


----------



## Dix (Jul 19, 2009)

Custom sizing, too  :coolhmm: 

I had a cone head dog once, it wasn't fun.


----------



## fossil (Jul 19, 2009)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> OK. I can die peacefully now. I have truly seen it all.  :roll:



After my unfortunate accident, I had to go to all the way to Thailand to find a clinic where I could get my Neuticles implanted.  I've felt like a new man ever since.  (I had them do the deluxe package while I was there.)  Why the FDA refuses to approve such positive life-changing medical technology for humans in this country is just beyond me.  We're all just animals.  It's nuts.  Rick


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 19, 2009)

Should be a large market out there. Robin Williams once said that "divorce" is Latin for ripping them out through your wallet.


----------



## Dix (Jul 22, 2009)

fossil said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I walnut go near that with a 10 foot pole.


----------



## fossil (Jul 22, 2009)

Cashew see?  I ain't lyin', like that Pistachio guy.  I'm Almond all healed up now, just gotta wear my little Brazil for another couple of weeks, is all.  Hey, no Pecan!  I really do Filbert, and I'm not gonna Beech about it.  Rick


----------



## Dix (Jul 22, 2009)

Will you pine for the beech, when it's gone?

I walnut know, unless to give me something I can acorn too.

Maybe "Fluffernutter" needs a come back? 

 :coolsmirk:


----------

